# Why did shrimp stock darken?



## JuanaCook (Aug 16, 2011)

3 weeks ago I made shrimp a shrimp stock from which about a quart was frozen. Last week we wanted another dish that required a stock, so added the first stock as an ice-block to the new batch then topped up with water. After thawing plus 45 minutes or so, the simmered stock tasted good and ready. I strained it into a container then immersed that container in ice water to quickly cool it down then set it aside for a few minutes until needed. When I collected the chilled stock, I noticed it had changed from the opaque yellowish color I expected to a grayish color. It tasted ok so I used it. 

What prompted the color change? How can it be avoided in the future?

Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Aug 17, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> 3 weeks ago I made shrimp a shrimp stock from which about a quart was frozen. Last week we wanted another dish that required a stock, so added the first stock as an ice-block to the new batch then topped up with water. After thawing plus 45 minutes or so, the simmered stock tasted good and ready. I strained it into a container then immersed that container in ice water to quickly cool it down then set it aside for a few minutes until needed. When I collected the chilled stock, I noticed it had changed from the opaque yellowish color I expected to a grayish color. It tasted ok so I used it.
> 
> What prompted the color change? How can it be avoided in the future?
> 
> Thanks


 
Probably too many variables to place a finger on it. What went into the stock besides the shrimp?

Craig


----------



## JuanaCook (Aug 17, 2011)

Shrimp shells and a basic mirepoix with onion, carrot, celery.  Sachet d'Épices with whole peppercorns, smashed garlic clove, 4 twigs fresh tyme & 3 bay leaves.  Liquid was 5 cups of frozen stock from previous batch topped up with about 5 additional cups of cold water.  I skimmed it but avoided stirring, like a beef or chicken stock.  The stock tasted ok and was the color I expected until after it was chilled in a plastic container that was immersed in ice water.  It still tasted fine, but the color had become a grayish.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if this helps, but as I use frozen stock to cook something else, the stock does get darker with each use.  

Each time I use the stock I have, I add an equal amount of water, as you do, and and after cooking, I pour off at least another container just to return to the freezer, enriched by whatever I cooked in it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 17, 2011)

It's because of the economy, and the volatility of the entire market


----------

